# No heat in my car!



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

With the ignition in the run position and engine OFF, fiddle with the temp dial and see if you can hear the temp control flaps move. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]No air from vents![/h]


----------



## Kooj (Nov 2, 2016)

Yes i can hear it moving


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The fact that both heater hoses are the same temp shows fan not working with heater core. Or temp control to vents not working. Or something to that effect. 1 hose should be cooler then the other. But the hotter hose should be hot. May not be getting hot enough water to the core. For as hot as the earlier models run. That hose should probably be hot enough you won't be able to grab hold of it. 

I"m not familiar with the routing on that car. Someone else would have to chime in. 

7 - 10 degrees outside is gonna take some time to get your car hot.


----------

